# This radio cat's success story



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, after having some tough experiences recently, it caused me to probe a little bit and investigate SA, and that is how I ended up here.

Turns out I have had SA for a long as I can remember. I have always been shy, and mom tells me as a baby I didn't take well to a sudden change in the enviroment(taken to a new room, strange people entering the room) etc.

I have always been insecure about myself. My "psychoanalyst" grandma blames my dad not being around for this. I remain skeptical about that. 

All through junior high and high school, I participated in almost no activities, as i was afraid to "standout".

I did gain quite a few friends my last two years of high school. But I was using a crutch...alcohol. A few drinks in me and all of a sudden I was "cool". But of course it was temporary, and in school I was back to my shy self.

My first 6 years out of high school, i just worked. I was afraid to leave my comfort zone of work, workout, sleep, and back to work again. It was during this time where my comfort zone cemented, and i was scared and afraid to leave this zone. I didn't realize at this time that I had SA, i was just hopeless, no dreams, nothing. i was just getting by.

Finally one day boredom...pure boredom with the job I had worked for six years got to me. I couldn't take it. But i was scared. I mustered up enough courage to register for classes at the local college, and decided I was going to major in "gulp" broadcasting. Why broadcasting? I am a big fan of radio, I love music, I love talk radio, it seemed like it would be a lot of fun. In fact my dream is to someday host a paranormal talk show like Coast to Coast AM with George Noory. Get paid to talk about that stuff? It would be awesome!

So the first hurdle was speech class. I was petrified. Everyday in class my hand shook as I signed the attendance sheet. I would get little sleep at night, fretting over the speech i was about to make. But I rehearsed my speech, over and over and over again., till i had practically memorized it. I got a "B" on my first speech, and boy did i sweat and shake on that first one, I was SURE everybody noticed. But, I noticed when I was listening to other people's speeches, I was constantly thinking about my own speech. Some other classmates admitted to me that they were a nervous wreck, but I didn't notice.

Finally at the end of the semester and several speeches later, I earned an "A" for the class. I tell you what, there was no greater high for me after I finished a speech and the instructor writes that he is impressed. I was on cloud nine, feeling very good about myself. I still got nervous before each speech, and it was tough, but still, just knowing that i got through the previous speeches made it easier...it was..do i dare say it....kinda of fun to give speeches!

After two years of broadcasting classes, I landed my first radio job. I was a part-time announcer, and I was self-conscious as usual on the air, but still..I ENJOYED it, and that helped me break through my self imposed limitations. 

After a two years of busting my butt, working sundays and holidays at my local small town station, I got rewarded with a full-time radio job with a broadcasting cluster in a larger market. Right now I produce news casts, weathercasts voice commercials, and even do sports play by play. Something I never thought I would do. 

At 21, if you would have told me i would be a radio announcer, doing newscasts and play by play, I would have thought you were nuts. I never envisioned that, not in a million years.

Over the past years I have digested self-help books right and left, some of the more profound ones include: The power of Now by Eckhart Tolle, Beyond positive thinking by Robert Anthony, The Power of The Subconsious Mind by Joseph Murphy, and any book by Dale Carnegie or Norman Vincent Peale.

They have helped change my thinking on a conscious level, I know that my SA is irrational, and it starts and ends with my own mind. Now i am trying to work through the automatic thoughts and reactions that emanate from a deeper, subconsious level.

I still have a lot of work to do, as evidenced by being here. But I have had some success and I thought I would share it. 

Sorry if this is too long, it probably is the longest post I ever made on any board.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Very inspirational story. Glad that you are making progress.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello, "radiocat". Just noticed you are new here... :wel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LincolnRadioCat,

You might want to keep taht post for posterity. It should give you a platform for continuing the fight should you need it. :yes

It is great that you have targeted what has caused your SA!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I still have a lot of work to do, as evidenced by being here. But I have had some success and I thought I would share it.


Thank you sooooooooooooo much for sharing your inspirational story Lincolnradiocat! :thanks :sas

I love reading _real_ success stories from _real_ people...like you *dear Lincolnradiocat*!

Star :thanks


----------

